# Multirolle Daiwa Sealine SL-H 900



## Ganescha (20. Februar 2010)

Mion Moin,

hat jemand Praxiserfahrung mit dieser Rolle?


----------



## zandermouse (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Multirolle Daiwa Sealine SL-H 900*



Ganescha schrieb:


> Mion Moin,
> 
> hat jemand Praxiserfahrung mit dieser Rolle?


 
Diese Rolle ist in etwa mit einer Penn Senator 114H zu vergleichen.
Da sich diese Rolle 1000-fach bewert hat, verstehe ich Deine Frage nicht.|kopfkrat
Du kannst damit Fische bis etwa 100 kg fangen.:vik:

Inzwischen gibt es allerdings hunderte von Alternativen zu dieser Rolle.

Sage uns einfach mal:

Wo soll diese Rolle eingesetzt werden und auf welchen Zielfisch ? |kopfkrat

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Ganescha (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Multirolle Daiwa Sealine SL-H 900*

Hallo Zandermaus (süss),

sie soll, wenn der Schöpfer es gut mit uns meint, sowohl für Heilbutt als auch für Tunfish und Co bei den Kanaren einsetzbar sein.

Martin


----------



## Ganescha (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Multirolle Daiwa Sealine SL-H 900*

Hallo Wolli,

danke auch für den ausfürlichen Bericht!#6

Gibt es die Carbonscheiben bei Daiwa?
Ich finde auch, dass es nicht immer glänzen muss. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis muss einfach passen, und das tut es für mich bei der Daiwa - sofern sie dann nicht unterm Hintern wegrostet, verglüht oder bricht. Aber dass soll sie wohl nicht wie du sagst und es freut mich dieses zu hören. Ich glaube, dann werde ich mir wohl eine davon zulegen. War auf der Bootsmesse und habe mir kurz mal verschiedene angesehen. Mein Gefühl sprach auch mehr für die Daiwa als für die Penn in der Preisklasse.

Tschüss Martin


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Multirolle Daiwa Sealine SL-H 900*



Ganescha schrieb:


> Hallo Zandermaus (süss),
> 
> sie soll, wenn der Schöpfer es gut mit uns meint, sowohl für Heilbutt als auch für Tunfish und Co bei den Kanaren einsetzbar sein.
> 
> Martin


 


Hallo Martin,#h

solltest du einen größeren Butt als 100 KG haken,bitte nicht
abschneiden.Die Frage ist,ob* du* den Fisch schaffst,die Rolle
hat trotz Aussage einer "...Mouse" mehr drauf.#6

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## zandermouse (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Multirolle Daiwa Sealine SL-H 900*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,#h
> 
> solltest du einen größeren Butt als 100 KG haken,bitte nicht
> abschneiden.Die Frage ist,ob* du* den Fisch schaffst,die Rolle
> ...


Jo, den Butt von 100 kg hat er sicher nach 20 Minuten im Boot, ohne Harness.:vik:

Bei einem Thun von 100 kg geht ohne Harness erst einmal gar nichts. Wenn er eine gute Stand Up- Technik drauf hat und den Thun nach 2 bis 3 Stunden im Boot hat, ziehe ich meinen Hut. 

Ein Butt von 200 kg ist mit der Rolle locker drin.
Also zugreifen !

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## j.Breithardt (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Multirolle Daiwa Sealine SL-H 900*



zandermouse schrieb:


> Jo, den Butt von 100 kg hat er sicher nach 20 Minuten im Boot, ohne Harness.:vik:
> 
> Bei einem Thun von 100 kg geht ohne Harness erst einmal gar nichts. Wenn er eine gute Stand Up- Technik drauf hat und den Thun nach 2 bis 3 Stunden im Boot hat, ziehe ich meinen Hut.
> 
> ...


 



Einverstanden, :m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Ganescha (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Multirolle Daiwa Sealine SL-H 900*

Liebe Leute,

war ein netter Austausch mit euch.#6 Nun drückt mir noch die Daumen, dass dieses Jahr der Richtige an den Haken kommt. 50 Kg wären allemal genug, aber man kann ja nie wissen. 1 x Butt und 1 x Tuna würden meine Backentaschen so richtig in Wallung bringen.

Ich verspreche euch: Abschneiden iss nich (hoffentlich) - werde meinen Muskulen gut zureden um duchzuhalten wenn's soweit ist.:vik:

Also dann - perti heil - und lasst es bald Sommer werden!!!:l
Schöne Grüße Martin


----------



## Ganescha (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Multirolle Daiwa Sealine SL-H 900*

Moin Moin Wolfgang,

habe mir den Link angesehen. Echt spitze! Wo hast du den denn aufgegabelt. Bin total begeistert - superheißen Dank #6 !

Man muß sicherlich ein großes Lob für den Verfasser aussprechen. So eine hervorragende Dokumentation habe ich nie zuvor gesehen. Der Mann hat sich echt Mühe gegeben. #6

Mit dem Tuna hast du total recht, ich hatte mal einen Bonito von rund 8 Kg dran - meinen Ersten - Mann, was eine Kraft. Ich hätte es nicht geglaubt, wenn ich es nicht selber erlebt hätte.

Bin nun sicher, dass es die Daiwa wird. Der Preis ist echt in Ordnung (hab sie im Net für 199,-- gefunden).

Dir nochmals allerbesten Dank.

Gerne berichte ich dir über den ersten Test - so denn was an den Haken geht. 

Schöne Grüße
Martin


----------



## CMW (13. November 2010)

*AW: Multirolle Daiwa Sealine SL-H 900*

Hätte nie gedacht das Daiwa Robustere Rollen als Penn baut ,Danke für die Super Info


----------



## CMW (14. November 2010)

*AW: Multirolle Daiwa Sealine SL-H 900*

Man liest von Diesen Senator Rollen das man damit schon mehr als 500 Weltrekorde aufgestellt hat und nahezu unzerstörbar sind.Wollte mir die 114 er zulegen .Hab aber dank meines Händlers der auf Daiwa schwört zur 600 er gegriffen.

Warum ist penn so anfällig ?



MFG


Steffen


----------



## CMW (14. November 2010)

*AW: Multirolle Daiwa Sealine SL-H 900*

Danke für dir Infos ,aber eine Frage hab ich noch :

Warum ändert Penn bei so einer Teuern Rolle(vielleicht die Rolle fürs Leben)nicht das Material, sozusagen ein Rerealease der Rolle Manche Hersteller geben Zicktausende Euro für Entwicklungskosten aus und verbessern ihre Kinderkrankheiten .Penn ist ja auch nicht neu auf dem Sektor und 250-500 Euro ist auch nicht grad wenig für ne rolle.Daiwa zeigt doch klar das das machbar ist.Bin wie gesagt heilfroh mich für die Daiwa entschieden zu haben.Da Penn immer noch in den 70-80er Jahren Lebt !

Was will Penn mit der Special  Senator Serie bewirken (noch schlechter) ?

MFG


Steffen


----------



## CMW (14. November 2010)

*AW: Multirolle Daiwa Sealine SL-H 900*

Bin auch nicht der Freund stetiger Trends ,aber ich finde halt das man bei diesen Preisklassen schon erwarten kann das Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt werden ,schließlich kann wie es Penn betont der Traumfisch bzw der Rekordfisch davon abhängen .Die Japaner bleiben halt doch die Nummer 1 im Rollenbau ! 

Was bringt mir eine Plastikschelle ? 



MFG

Steffen


----------



## Pargo Man (15. November 2010)

*AW: Multirolle Daiwa Sealine SL-H 900*

DAIWA Multi-Fan, 
bekennender. 
Praxisüberzeugt.

Vor jedem Shintoschrein steht ein Holztor. Wenn ich recht verstanden habe sind die DAIWA die flachliegenden Ringe am Übergang in den Querbalken. Schicker Name, gell?

DAIWA (u.a. Seiko und andere Feinmechanik und Elektronik) produziert heute sein Kraftwerke nur noch teilweise in Japan, meistens wohl in Korea, aber auch in Indonesien und natürlich in China. Rollenpapst Alan in Californien nimmt die 900 für dicke Gelbflossenthune; schon immer ein gutes Zeichen. 

Zu Tani zu bemerken: 
Der Mann macht der Industrie Beine! Es gibt weltweit keinen Rollenkenner wie ihn. Ohne die Aussage dieses Mannes zu "neuen" Wunderwerken sind gerade die High-End Spulen zum Ladenhüter verdammt. Tani geht den Sachen auf den Grund, die Rollen schwächen oder Verschleiß und unnötigen Wartungsbedarf provozieren.

Zu DAIWAs Multis:
Ich hab im Arsenal die größeren Schwestern mit Hebelarm. Eine SEALINE SLD 30 II und die bärenstarke Tournament SLT 50 W, Doppelbremse, ergo genug Ausdauer und Kraft für meinen p.b. "Herren im Blauen Anzug". Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist einzig die an die alten PENNs angelehnte 1960er Jahre Technik mit dem "Ausrücken" der Achse, um in den nächsten Gang zu schalten. Vorteilhaft finde ich die klobig robuste und einfach zu wartende Mechanik. Es gibt leichtere Spulen, ja... aber!

Ich glaube die Serie SLD 30 II wurde eingestellt, doch die Nachfolgerin mit moderner Bremse geht in den USA um die 360 Taler über die Theke. Die SLT50W gibt's nach wie vor und liegt bei Taler US 470.


----------



## CMW (23. November 2010)

*AW: Multirolle Daiwa Sealine SL-H 900*

Danke an alle für die ausführlichen Berichte ,bin nun auch Daiwa Fan:k


----------



## ronger (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Multirolle Daiwa Sealine SL-H 900*



Wollebre schrieb:


> die Frage wird nur Penn beantworten können.
> Denke aber, dass man nur noch in die trendigen Rollen investiert. Ob nun mit Schiebe- oder Sternbremse ist egal.
> 
> Aber bei Daiwa und andere Hersteller ist es auch nicht anders. Selbst wenn man könnte, wird auch dort nur noch in die neuen Rollen investiert. Die sind halt in.
> ...


 
Hallo Wolle,
wo bekommt man den die Rutenklemmen aus Kunstoff? Habe auch ne 400 H mit "antiken" Flügelmuttern. Im Netz hab ich, zumindest in Deutschland, noch nichts gefunden. Falls jemand eine Adresse kennt, würde mich freuen! Gruß Klaus


----------



## ronger (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Multirolle Daiwa Sealine SL-H 900*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> 
> ich habe die von einer ausgeschlachteten Penn Commander 30 genommen! Sollte nicht schwer sein daran zu kommen.
> 
> ...


 
Danke! hab Eine auch schon mit "Schlachtabfällen" bestückt, aber einzeln und neu ist nicht so leicht zu finden. Passen werden ja wohl die Meisten, da die Gewindestangen normalerweise doch am Fuß verstellbar sind. Mit Einhängeöse für Sicherungsseil wäre natürlich top#6. Vieleicht ist ja doch jemand mal irgendwo über so ein Teilchen gestolpert?!
Gruß Klaus


----------

